# Some of my Cichlids (CA/Madagascar)



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Here are some photos of some of my current crop. Apart from the Thor Ellioti most have been with me for less than a year. Fish in the photos: Red Tiger Motaguense, Paratilapia Polleni, Nandopsis Tetracanthus (Cuban), Thorichthys Ellioti Male adult and little guys.
Everyone is less than 4" with the exception of the Ellioti male he has to be 5+"


----------

